# Take a look and tell me what you think:) any advice is apriciated



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

I got this little guy at 7 days old because his mom stopped nursing him. The ranch I got him from is mostly boers but some angoras run in the herd too. The ranch doesn't care it's just kinda brush control to them but I'd like to hear from boer goat ppl what they think. My sons going to show him in the open market at our fair. Either way he is in my house and loving life lol thank you


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

I have no clue why my picture are always sideways I'll try to fix that!!


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Other side


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like a boer to me! I don't raise them... but I wanted to say that he's adorable!


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya I agree I have nigerian dwarfs and now this little turkey. Now he runs around the house with diapers on!!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

It looks like he has the runs though?

Is that what it is?


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya he came home that way with the runs I got him doctored up a good bottle and now it's solid. I'm going to the vet with him next week and get him checked out and tested for cl&cae and anything else I can. He's acting pretty normal full of energy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is too young to be tested for CL/CAE.. They need to be 6months old.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with joy, you have to wait. That's good that you got it cleared up. I would get him on cocci ppreventative also. 

However, I think you have a good, stout, little boy there!


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks I'm liking all this advise it makes this so much easier. So here is my next question... I have a clean herd of nigerian dwarfs that 2 does are due soon and I don't want cl&cae so what do you guys suggest I do to keep them safe?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep them separated. That's the only thing you can do until you can test this kid. He's not a bad looking kid...should be decent when he gets bigger


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

You can keep him separated, either keep him BY the nigerian pens, or get this guy another friend and keep them together.

He should be able to see the other goats or have his own buddy.


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Another pen building party!! Lol okay thank you for all the help


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Until you are able to have him tested, I wouldn't put his pen anywhere near the "clean" nigerians. I would make sure that there can be NO contact between him and any other goats you have. The purpose of quarantine is to keep them completely separate with no possibility of physical contact or mucous being spread by sneezing, coughing etc. 

If your ND's have been tested clean of CAE and CL...I wouldn't risk keeping another goat (any goat that can't be tested immediately) near them until that other goat has also been certified clean. 

Unlike others on here, I'm not a stickler for the "goats must have companions" theory. I know a family that has only one goat.....that goat bonded 100% with the little girl and that would not have happened if they'd had another goat there. Being that this is a bottle baby, it will bond pretty strongly with whoever feeds it.


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya I agree my 3 kids and 5 puppy dogs should keep him more then occupied. He will not go with the other goats I can't afford to risk that at all.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm with carmon on this. Yes it's totally ideal for them to have a herd but we had a sheep before I got goats and she was a dog. BUT my dogs know better to even play with ANY other animals so watch your dogs cause goats play different. And you know if he does seem to be upset then you can always find him a buddy that you plan to either sell or process after he's gone. But I 100% agree I would not have him any where near my tested goats no matter what.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am one who does say, goats do need companionship.
I do respect other opinions out there as well.

Goats are a herd animals, but for now, it is best to keep him separate. 
Not sure how old they have to be for testing, you may want to ask the vet.

When a goat is alone, they do not seem to do as good, there is no competition and do get lonely.
Winter is colder, no buddy to warm up to. 

How old is the kid now?

He does have a lot of boer look to him.

As long as he can see the others, it will be best, not right up to a sharing fence line but so he can see them. It does work when they have to be alone.


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

He is 10 days old today. He will be able to see the other goats and I'm sure he will have more then enough things to keep him busy all day. Between my dogs kids goats turkeys and chickens he should be a happy boy. My plan was to keep him with my buck but I didn't know he had to be 6 months old to get tested so that idea may be totally out the window. I'll just do the best I can and hope for the best no matter what he's in a better place now then 7 days ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.

Just be careful with the dogs around, always supervise, don't leave them unattended.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another suggestion if his parents are still alive, ask if you could get them tested. It's like $12.00 a goat, then if they test negative then you know he should be clean... I had a little rescue buckling brought to me in May, and the herd was euthanized by the officials in early July... They tested all 5 animals that were there just to see if this was animal abuse from the owner. All 5 were negative of disease, and they called me to let me know, since the officials went through my vets office and he knew I had the little guy. So, you could go that route.. I wasn't expecting it actually, but glad they did that....


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a great idea I'll have to go up there and find his mom. I'm sure I should be able to find out. They run 30 does and 13 bucks on a 100 acres so hopefully they are in by the barn. They are all kinda wild so I guess it can be a good time lol I was going to try to do tests in a couple adults and try to see how the test comes out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I am one who does say, goats do need companionship.


Im with Pam...100% on this : )

be sure to weigh him to know how much he needs milk wise...

weigh him and multiply that by 16 to get his weight by oz...then multiply that by 10-12% to see how much he needs PER DAY...then divide that by 3-4 bottles...
feel his tummy after each bottle.....flat but firm is perfect...sunken in: add 1/2 oz...pooching out alot..decrease by 1/2 oz....
re weigh him weekly and adjust his milk amount...

he does look boer,,, a very handsome boy...


----------

